# Apartment Layout



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I finally got the revised layout to a good point for the apartment I moved to. Still mulling over a few minor things.

Have done a few of these before, but trying to do more of a more modular approach this time, as much as I can in places, so it will be easier to reuse sections if I move again.

Shelves will be custom built at about 7' off the floor on Stanley shelf brackets, using Birch plywood, 1/2" on top, 3/4" in the center (front and back, open in the middle for buss and control wires) and 1/4" on the bottom for 1-1/2" total. Sections will be interlocked with Rotolocks. Probably keep the light color of the Birch, and just seal with 100% Tung Oil.

Unless I find a better solution that I am happy with, I will extend the bottom down in the places where the turnouts are to accommodate Tortoise or equivalent, with slanted panel for turnout indicators. I could probably make micro servos fit in the space without having to extend, will have to do some tests.

DigiTrax DCC for control, will be adding JMRI to it as well.










The Station I had in mind for the South side will probably change to just a platform, not quite enough room to do what I wanted.

The Warren Truss Bridge (I built about 20 years ago) is the one of the main visual points, the Mountains with shelf rock throughout on the West Side will be another. The East Side Servicing is more for Engine Storage than visual, as you won't be able to see much on the back edges at that height. Small yard for additional storage on the back of the North side.

Mix of Green and Fall colors on the mountain, a mix of other tree types varying around the layout. Blossoming Cherry, White Birch, Orange and Apple, etc. Things with interesting looks and colors.

Only so much you can do with the space I have to work with.

Hopefully I can start building the custom shelves soon.

John


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like an interesting layout. Keep us posted on your progress.
You just need a couple of really tall chairs.  

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I take it you are single!!


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

That's cool all around the walls are you going to have a train take food from the kitchen to the dining room :laugh:


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting layout around the apartment. A good use of the space you have available. Looking forward to seeing it come together.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Will you be devising a lift, swing or drop bridge where
you enter and leave the room of the layout? I can tell you
that crawling under can get pretty annoying after
a few ins and outs.

Don


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Don:

Everything is at 7 feet off the ground, so no crawling. A step stool will get me access and viewing for bringing engines out of the service area, or rolling stock out of the North side yard. For standard running is similar to a suspended track layout.

Is more for viewing trains run, so track and ground detailing will be a minimum, with more spent on detailing of the mountain, and trees around the rest of the layout that is more visible from below.

John


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

Had I read your first post more closely I would
have noted your 7 foot shelf. It'll be Nice.

But that brings up another concern. Will you have
anything to prevent a derailed loco or car from 
taking a 7 foot tumble? It's not unusual for a
loco to fall over when running into a turnout
thrown the wrong way. A little over speed on
that outside curve could be disastrous.

Plexy glass maybe?

Don


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

John...a man after my own heart. My dad bought us three boys three American Flyer engines/cars/turnouts/transformers back in the mid-50's then constructed an around the room layout in our basement family room...and used it to deliver beer cans and drinks to his guests. Was a great success until a few cocktails were had and guests took over the controls THEN derailments, spilled liquor, engineers thrown off the controls by wives. We boys were 6-10 years old and sat on the steps and laughed out butts off


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, the 7' tumble is a concern.

I don't like the look of plexiglas, but will do that or something for the narrow section near the kitchen. Maybe scenic background fascia on the kitchen side, and guard rail or fence on the front living room side, so that will structurally provide protection, but not look like it from below.

As for the rest, I have done similar shelf layouts in the past, and over the years only had a few minor derailments (knock on wood), nothing ever taking the 7' tumble.

Part of it is keeping everything maintained, slower speed through curves, turnouts farther from the edge, etc.

John


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John 

That outside curve and the area near the turnouts are the
real danger areas. You could rig up an auto throw for the
turnouts which would help some.

Maybe a 'scenic' log rail or other see thru but sturdy fence for the
outside curve.

Don


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

I have subbed, waiting for those amazing pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

HO LOVER said:


> I have subbed, waiting for those amazing pics.:thumbsup:


it's been over a year so hopefully he has it finished. I'd like to see it too.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry folks, as much as I wish it was finished, it is not.

The person who was going to do some of the woodworking for me (as it frowned upon to do a bunch of sawing and routing in an apartment situation), has been booked solid and has not had any time for my project.

I have since moved forward to modifying things slightly to make things a bit easier to do, but still keep the "hollow core" component in some form to hide wires and servos for turnouts.

I work freelance, so that also makes things difficult at times. But I hope to start moving forward with some of this hopefully this month, as I have a bit more free time in my schedule right now.

As soon as things start moving, I will certainly post pictures of progress. Like any model railroad project, it is never finished.

I have a closet full of engines and cars begging to be run.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

johnfl68 said:


> Sorry folks, as much as I wish it was finished, it is not.
> 
> The person who was going to do some of the woodworking for me (as it frowned upon to do a bunch of sawing and routing in an apartment situation), has been booked solid and has not had any time for my project.
> 
> ...


Def understood.


----------

